# Which of us is right?



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

The item in question: A mushroom Lettusaurus found on his run today. 








The disagreement: Lettusaurus wants to eat it. 
Justanentpgirl doesn't want Lettusaurus to eat it. 


Lettusaurus's opening statment: I believe it to the Amanita Caesarea. I did some homework. I live in North Carolina. It looks like it and according to Duke University, it is an edible species.. if that is, in fact, what it is. 

Justanentpgirl's response: don't do it. You might get it wrong and die. 

Lettusaurus: Well i might be right and it's tasty and i'm hungry.

Which of us is correct?


----------



## justanentpgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

meeee. . don't eat the mushroom!!!!!


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Don't risk your life on even a slight chance of misidentification.

I doubt it tastes good anyways. Buy some yummy farmed ones from the store. :tongue:
But if you're, you know, broke, or just a thrill-seeker (hint: roller-coasters are more fun. But again, if you're broke...xD), then go ahead. Just, like, triple check that you identified it correctly.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

If you eat it and like it, you would have proven your ability to pick out and forage for delicious food, and may even be able to save yourself some money if you want to. On top of that, you would have discovered a nice, new dish that you could put in all sorts of food, and it'll taste all the sweeter knowing that you took a chance and it paid off. Plus, there's something to be said for being able to rub it in her face every time you fill your mouth with that tasty, tasty 'shroom. So, you get a) free food whenever you go out, b) the satisfaction of proving your intelligence to yourself, c) a new dish to try out, and d) the ability to do a victory dance with every bite. Seems like a great deal to me. :wink:


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

for the record, I sauteed it in olive oil and garlic salt and it was delicious. If I get severe diarrhea or die.. I won't eat its brother that I planted in our back porch landscaping. If I don't I will eat him tomorrow. :shocked:


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

i already have a season pass to the amusement park. I'm a thrill seeker


----------



## Citizen of the World (Aug 6, 2010)

This seems like a funny thing to vote "yes" on. But the danger of death totally outweighs that.

Don't do it, BRAH!

OH NO, I WAS TOO LATE!


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

I will leave this to a matter of aesthetics since words are not to be trusted.

Considering my sexual orientation, I have voted appropriately in the poll.


----------



## Ludendorff (May 30, 2011)

Marginal benefit of eating safe mushroom: minimal (we all eat mushrooms, they are pretty cheap). Bonus for coolness, freshness of wild mushroom. Mean dollar value: $2.50
Marginal cost of eating poison mushroom: extreme. Large chance of prolonged and painful illness. Chance of death is less than 1%. Of course, some mushrooms are more unpleasant than others. I'd set the mean value of getting sick at $300 minus the value of learning a lesson not to eat roadside foodstuffs (estimated at $100) plus a $50 cost of constant told-you-sos from friends. Mean total- minus $250

Thus, if the chances of it being non-poisonous are more than 100 times greater than it being poisonous, one should eat it. But by no means is this person 99% sure that this mushroom is non-poisonous. Only a professional fungi guy (what are they called? fungologists?) could possibly be that sure. So no, don't eat it.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't really like mushrooms. 
Eat it, well unless you don't like mushrooms...


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not sure where sexual orientation plays into this, other than if I die, there will be one less male to compete with to secure a mate.
Is that where you were going with this? 



Extraverted Delusion said:


> I will leave this to a matter of aesthetics since words are not to be trusted.
> 
> Considering my sexual orientation, I have voted appropriately in the poll.


----------



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't eat it. It might be a Amanita Caesarea look-alike and be poisonous.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

Obviously I looked up all its look alikes and it was definitely not them. 



zethry said:


> Don't eat it. It might be a Amanita Caesarea look-alike and be poisonous.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey kid. I got what you need.


----------



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

Lettusaurus said:


> Obviously I looked up all its look alikes and it was definitely not them.


Well, that's good at least.  Did you end up eating it?


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

zethry said:


> Well, that's good at least.  Did you end up eating it?


yep


----------



## Citizen of the World (Aug 6, 2010)

How was it?


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Apparently, the urine still holds a dose of muscazon, ibotenic acid, muscimol, and bufotenine. 

Bonus points if you drink the pee.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

What a strange thing to say, Bellisaurius


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Lettusaurus said:


> What a strange thing to say, Bellisaurius


I do try to be strange sometimes, but I thought this was actually of interest from what I found when I did some research, as it sounded like you already did the normal, necessary research.


----------

